
Show HN: User flow done in seconds, not hours - _chrischae
http://wwww.pixelic.io/userflow
======
artur_makly
site down

~~~
_chrischae
Sorry about that. Re-posting this, I added an additional 'w' to the subdomain!
It's www.pixelic.io/userflow

